# 700 acres in Hancock County needs members



## shagdaddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Need members for hunting lease in Hancock County! Power at campsite. $450 per member. 700 acres deer and turkey. Call Shanan 770-880-7053


----------



## Horns (Jul 25, 2014)

How many members & where in Hancock?


----------



## shagdaddy (Jul 26, 2014)

Horns said:


> How many members & where in Hancock?



We have 10 members we need 15 we are 10 miles out of Sparta and 14miles from millageville


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jul 28, 2014)

Good talking to you, I'll see you Saturday! Thanks


----------



## Eagle2326 (Aug 3, 2014)

Any spots still available?


----------



## SAMLIL (Dec 10, 2014)

Any spots still available?


----------



## DeltaHalo (Dec 15, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of... I think we actually have more than 15 people..closer to 20


----------



## shagdaddy (Dec 21, 2014)

We have 15 members we will need a few members for the 2015 2016 season


----------



## Muddygirl123 (Dec 31, 2014)

Any pics of the property or deer?


----------



## kowboy72 (Jan 1, 2015)

*openings*

when we ya'll start openings for '15


----------



## Michael 9498 (Jan 11, 2015)

*2015 2016*

Is there openings for 2015 2016 season interested  in club


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Jan 18, 2015)

Please send info.....I'd like to see the land and hear the rules/by-laws


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 5, 2015)

*place to hunt*

Me & my son need a place to hunt, do you have any openings? my name is jim whitehead phone is 404-431-5654 my e-mail jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net 

     thank you


----------

